# cracked mouth- ideas???



## SnowGoose (5 May 2011)

does anyone have any tips for horses that get cracked lips at the corner where the bit sits?

B salivates alot when ridden and has v thick lips round where the bit passes across them which tend to get soft then crack.  he is religiously coated in vaseline around the corners of his mouth before and after riding but this doesnt seem to help.  he is not particularly sore (happy to take contact forward and down and not too bothered about me rubbing in vaseline) and cracks are never deep (no bleeding) just like little ulcers on both sides on the lower lip just below the bit.  

He is ridden in a french-link eggbutt snaffle with medium thickness mouth piece, was previously in loose ring and changed incase was nipping but made no difference.  lips seem slightly better in happy-mouth but can only find with lozenge centre rather than french-link which he doesnt like as much.  He is not strong on the contact so dont think it is result of this.

on several occasions i have given him time off/ridden in a hackamore until fully healed in the hope the skin will harden but each time a bit goes back in it flares up again.  He does BD and BE so long term in hackamore not an option and TBH think it bothers me more than him.

if anyone has any other ideas to help i would be very grateful, otherwise will just persevere with the vaseline - they're not getting any worse, just no better 

Thanks


----------



## TheSylv007 (5 May 2011)

could it be an allergy?  If a happy mouth improves the situation, could it be a problem with the metal?  Might sound completely silly but just an idea..


----------



## VRIN (5 May 2011)

I had a similar problem and tried all sorts of ideas - prep h (hemorrhoid cream) seems to help a lot of horses -but the one that worked for mine was IGLU cream (for mouth ulcers in humans).

It took a while to sort but have had no problem now for nearly 12 months. 

I put the iglu cream on each day and then when riding put SUDACREM on the corners of his mouth. 

Now I do check his mouth after riding and if I think its looking a bit sore I will use IGLU again.


----------



## Hedwards (5 May 2011)

You could try Alum (i think thats how its spelt!) - my mare split her mouth (well a very heavy handed rider split her mouth - never will i make the mistake of letting anyone else ride any of my horses without my supervision again no matter how well i know the rider!) - The dentist came out and recommended it to assist in healing, and it really did the trick - its actually meant for bedsores, but did the trick, I got the Alum crystals from a local chemist and once dissolved in water soaked a rag and held it over. It really seemed to strenghthen the skin without making it hard.


----------



## Bedlam (5 May 2011)

I was going to suggest Alum too. Try soaking the bit in Alum solution as well. I've used Wonder Gel on cracks with good result too - I believe it contains calendula? 

A synthetic mouthpiece may be better, and how about bit guards - will they help at all?


----------



## tinap (5 May 2011)

Our pony has had the same problem for months, been told its an allergy to the metal as it happens in whichever bit he is in. It doesn't bother him at all though.  I started putting vaseline dipped in salt on it a few weeks ago, it healed up after a few days & hasnt happened since fingers crossed xx


----------



## suzysparkle (5 May 2011)

Mine used to get this a lot and agree that alum is the only thing that worked to heal it. He initially cut his mouth on some electric fence tape (NO idea how he managed it) and even though I let it heal it's obviously weakened the skin. You can make the solution up, dip some cotton bandage in it and wrap that round the corners of the bit then pop it on for a few minutes. Keep wetting the bandage.

Now funnily, I found that using a mullen bit solved the problem of it re-splitting. Mine has really sensitive skin and his lips seem to get chaffed by anything that moves about. The unjointed bit obviously stops the squeezing action. I tried many a different kind of jointed bit and none helped. Oh, and I wouldn't suggest nylon or rubber bits as they are more likely to cause friction than metal is.


----------



## trackleft (5 May 2011)

If you're having trouble finding the right mouthpiece in a happy mouth, you could try wrapping some latex bandages around the corners / first inch of his usual french link bit? We used to do this a lot with my old horse who had this problem.

This was the stuff we used:
http://www.equiport.co.uk/products/detail/m16_a_sealtex/65/

We also had the saddler stitch pieces of chamois leather over the corners of the bit to give the same effect (which the horse weirdly LOVED), but you had to soak the bit for 15 mins before use so it was a bit more fiddly than the latex bandage.

Good luck! 

eta - we also lathered the horse's mouth in Vaseline for use with both bits, but you already seem to be doing that!


----------



## SnowGoose (5 May 2011)

thanks everyone- had wondered about mouth ulcer cream, and someone else had mentioned hemaroid cream so good to keep as options.  hadnt thought of alum, but seems popular choice so will hotfoot it down to boots tomorrow and see if i can get some  also thanks for tip on wrapping cotton bandage around bit, what a good idea, sounds much easier than trying to hold by hand!

what protocol did you use, before and after riding or just once a day? how long is it best to leave on for? can easily pop bridle on and let it soak while i'm mucking out in the mornings... sorry for extra questions and thanks again for advice


----------



## SnowGoose (5 May 2011)

trackleft said:



			If you're having trouble finding the right mouthpiece in a happy mouth, you could try wrapping some latex bandages around the corners / first inch of his usual french link bit? We used to do this a lot with my old horse who had this problem.

This was the stuff we used:
http://www.equiport.co.uk/products/detail/m16_a_sealtex/65/

We also had the saddler stitch pieces of chamois leather over the corners of the bit to give the same effect (which the horse weirdly LOVED), but you had to soak the bit for 15 mins before use so it was a bit more fiddly than the latex bandage.

Good luck! 

eta - we also lathered the horse's mouth in Vaseline for use with both bits, but you already seem to be doing that!
		
Click to expand...


Thanks for link, will definately give that a try, much cheaper option than buying lots of different bits to see if there is any difference as well   dont suppose you know if its legal for BD and BE?  will try for schooling at home anyway.

thanks again


----------



## oldvic (5 May 2011)

Latex is not allowed for BE or BD and can rub some horses. It is not smooth and can stick a little to the skin. Some horses that get sore are better in a copper (or similar) bit. Vaseline before you ride and Manuka honey straight after and again through the day is very good and competition legal.


----------



## tinap (5 May 2011)

Oh yea I put a bit of latex bit wrap on the bit where its cutting too. Works a treat!


----------



## Tiffany (5 May 2011)

My mare had the same problem when she was younger and resisting the bit.  I used vaseline on the corners of the mouth and that did the trick


----------



## amage (5 May 2011)

I agree with all the above but be aware that ulcer creams or prep h will fail a dope test as will sudocreme!


----------



## wench (5 May 2011)

How about a leather bit?


----------



## suzysparkle (5 May 2011)

fatgreypony said:



			thanks everyone- had wondered about mouth ulcer cream, and someone else had mentioned hemaroid cream so good to keep as options.  hadnt thought of alum, but seems popular choice so will hotfoot it down to boots tomorrow and see if i can get some  also thanks for tip on wrapping cotton bandage around bit, what a good idea, sounds much easier than trying to hold by hand!

what protocol did you use, before and after riding or just once a day? how long is it best to leave on for? can easily pop bridle on and let it soak while i'm mucking out in the mornings... sorry for extra questions and thanks again for advice 

Click to expand...

I actually read that tip in an old showjumping book that I have. Alum is amazing at healing the cuts. I did it as often as possible and leaving it on for about 20 mins. You need to dissolve the crystals / powder in warm water. I allowed about 5 days not riding, then I switched to a mullen bit and just did the alum after riding. It healed no problem. The cuts he had were both sides though and pretty deep. That combined with the fact my Horse is pretty strong meant they kept re-splitting until I switched bit. He still has a scar from one of them but it's all healed over completely. It was a totally freak accident. 

I tried every other method mentioned here vaseline, piles cream, various other topical ointments, bit guards and latex. None of them worked. I think they would have on more minor damage but these cuts were bad. He never ever seemed to bother though which I thought was odd!! 

You may have to ask for the salts / crystals in boots. If you do say it's for a chemistry experiment as a lot of chemists won't sell you things for animal treatment. You can grow actual solid crystals with them!!


----------



## measles (5 May 2011)

Anusol if often effective, I understand


----------



## kerryflower (5 May 2011)

Hi. I have exactly same problem. Ollie is extremely sensitive everywhere it seems. I used iglu and also haemorroid cream. Both worked well and sped up healing process but doesn't seem to prevent rubbing. He doesn't seem bothered by it and doesnt effect his way of going or contact and he is still very receptive in th emouth. Good luck!


----------



## laura7981 (5 May 2011)

As well as trying the above, have you thought about boosting your horses vitamin and mineral intake? Could be irrelevant but i know someone who suffers from cracked lips, right in the corners and the gp said she was deficient in a certain vitamin.


----------



## Kenzo (5 May 2011)

Gold label wonder gel, it will sooth and heal.

My horse had the same problem when I switched to a NS bit would you believe, a smaller mouth piece and the metal just didnt suit him, he was producing too much salava, I went back to a more chunky hollow, curved mouth piece and he's fine, teaches me not change bits for the sake of it, if it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## SnowGoose (6 May 2011)

amage said:



			I agree with all the above but be aware that ulcer creams or prep h will fail a dope test as will sudocreme!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks and a good point, its why i've been sticking to the vaseline so far. we're out about once a fortnight over the summer either dressaging or eventing so doesnt leave time to treat and give withdrawl period, and i'm bound to be the unlucky one that gets the only dope test of the year at BE100   will try and get hold of some alum and double check it doesnt have anything prohibited in it.


----------



## SnowGoose (6 May 2011)

suzysparkle said:



			I actually read that tip in an old showjumping book that I have. Alum is amazing at healing the cuts. I did it as often as possible and leaving it on for about 20 mins. You need to dissolve the crystals / powder in warm water. I allowed about 5 days not riding, then I switched to a mullen bit and just did the alum after riding. It healed no problem. The cuts he had were both sides though and pretty deep. That combined with the fact my Horse is pretty strong meant they kept re-splitting until I switched bit. He still has a scar from one of them but it's all healed over completely. It was a totally freak accident. 

You may have to ask for the salts / crystals in boots. If you do say it's for a chemistry experiment as a lot of chemists won't sell you things for animal treatment. You can grow actual solid crystals with them!!
		
Click to expand...

thanks loads, fortunately B's are quite superficial but will definately give it a go.  sadly he is a bit of a horror in anything other than a french link, leans on anything unjointed and throws head around in single joint, also seems to find lozenge uncomfortable as he has quite a thick tongue so change of bit not so much of an option 

loving the sideline chemistry experiment though.... might have to buy two boxes


----------



## SnowGoose (6 May 2011)

laura7981 said:



			As well as trying the above, have you thought about boosting your horses vitamin and mineral intake? Could be irrelevant but i know someone who suffers from cracked lips, right in the corners and the gp said she was deficient in a certain vitamin. 

Click to expand...

good thought but he is on red cell so hopefully can rule that one out


----------



## K27 (6 May 2011)

I've seen this new stuff in one of my catalogues called "bit butter", that is supposed to be very good for cracked lips- may be worth a google!

Have you tried some bit guards? (although they aren't permitted BD)

Good luck!


----------



## tinap (6 May 2011)

If its a cut like my mister gets its actually inside the corners of mouth so bit guards would be no use xx


----------

